# Acer Aspire E17 Problems with Xorg



## Ernesto67 (Jul 15, 2018)

Hello,

I am currently trying to install FreeBSD 11.2 on an Acer Aspire E17 laptop. The graphical installation went fine, I then installed xorg and KDE via pkg.
Then I added to the /etc/fstab:
proc    /proc    procfs rw 0 0

edited the /etc/rc.conf
dbus_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
kdm4_enable="YES"

I then installed the intel (the laptop has an Intel HD 500) driver: xf86-video-intel

After a reboot, I got this error:
(EE) Fatal server error:
(EE) Cannot run in framebuffer mode. Please specify busIDs for all framebuffer devices

I searched on the net and found the 5.4 Xorg configuration documentation. From that I figured that I had to setup the /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/driver-intel.conf
So I did a
pciconf -lv | grep -B3 display
with the result:
sub class = HOST-PCI
vgapci0@pci:0:0:2:0: class=0x030000 card=0x10861025 chip=0x5a858086 rev=0x0b hdr=0x00
vendor    "Intel Corporation"
class = display

I then created the driver-intel.conf:
Section "Device"
    Identifier "Card0"
    Driver     "intel"
    BusID    "PCI:0:0:2:0"
EndSection

After a reboot, I now get the error:
(EE) Fatal server error:
(EE) No screens found

I think that I somewhere made a newbie mistake (I am one), but am not sure where.

Any help would be really appreciated, as FreeBSD seems to be the only other OS other than Windows that seems to boot on this laptop.

Cheers
Ernesto


----------



## ldgc (Jul 16, 2018)

Ernesto67 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am currently trying to install FreeBSD 11.2 on an Acer Aspire E17 laptop. The graphical installation went fine, I then installed xorg and KDE via pkg.
> Then I added to the /etc/fstab:
> ...


Hello Ernesto67 
I think that your intel video card needs graphics/drm-next-kmod to work but installing it with pkg(8) won't work because the binary package doesn't work with 11.2-Release.
You can temporarily use scfb/vesa or install graphics/drm-next-kmod from Ports Collection on which you have to build it from source.


----------



## Ernesto67 (Jul 16, 2018)

Hello pensador_13,

thank you for your answer 
I think I would like to try the scfb/vesa then.

From what I see, that means installing the xf86-video-vesa package and then configuring the /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/driver-vesa.conf:
Section "Device"
    Identifier  "Card0"
    Driver        "vesa"
EndSection

I am not at the notebook right now, but will try that when I am home later.
Again, thanks a lot!

Cheers
Ernesto


----------



## ldgc (Jul 16, 2018)

Ernesto67, if you installed the x11/xorg meta-package then you already have vesa and scfb drivers installed. If you booted with UEFI you can use x11-drivers/xf86-video-scfb, otherwise use x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa.
More about scfb in scfb(4) and https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics/SCFB


----------



## Ernesto67 (Jul 16, 2018)

Awesome, the scfb driver worked! (I can only use that as UEFI is the problem on this notebook - it cannot be switched to Legacy, which is also the reason why a Linux installation was not possible).
Thank you a lot, without your help I would have sent back the notebook as I really did not want Windows on it.

Cheers
Ernesto


----------



## ldgc (Jul 17, 2018)

You're welcome


----------

